# Newbie kent



## wallumy (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello all

I have just bought myself my first Audi TT. To say I'm excited is an understatement! It's the 3.2 DSG; fun, fun. 

We've had all sorts of other cars, an EVO 8, and have a Focus ST, but this new baby looks the dogs.

Really looking forward to reading stuff and learning stuff on here.


Wallumy.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Well you come to the best Forum in the World lucky you that live there. I live in US.....
there are no dumb questions just questions not asked.......

Welcome and have fun..... 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wallumy, Welcome to TTF, We like pics, lets see some of your TT.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the *V6* club 8) :twisted:

Enjoy


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wallumy (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi have attached a picture, to my original post and will try to add another.  8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Wecome see you at Bluewater at the end of Oct
Rich.


----------

